# To forum members,  Fureverywhere died



## fureverywhere (Jan 6, 2017)

fureverywhere die on Friday dec 16 2016  at 6:25 am.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2017)

Fur, what happened, did Callie pass away in December?


----------



## maggiemae (Jan 6, 2017)

What?


----------



## Carla (Jan 6, 2017)

Fur, we are worried about you. What's wrong?


----------



## jujube (Jan 6, 2017)

Could this be one of her children posting that she died?  For God's sakes, I hope not.


----------



## Carla (Jan 6, 2017)

jujube said:


> Could this be one of her children posting that she died?  For God's sakes, I hope not.



That's upsetting, whatever it means


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 6, 2017)

*I think it is one of her kids, or a family member posting that she passed*


----------



## jujube (Jan 6, 2017)

She's been under a lot of strain, it seems, and the episode with her dog and the lady next door certainly would have put additional distress on her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2017)

I've sent her a private message, no immediate response.  I'll attempt to contact her or her family by email and let you know if I get a reply.  I hope this doesn't mean what it looks like.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jan 6, 2017)

I believe it is a family member of hers letting us know she has passed away . I sent her a private message asking her if she was okay. Those messages go to your phone email sometimes. I guess she has passed away  Whoever from her family that posted this has let us know the date and time in the morning of her passing . Thank you whoever you are for letting us know. 

Rest in Peace Fur may you be at peace


----------



## jujube (Jan 6, 2017)

She's been under a lot of strain, it seems, and the episode with her dog and the lady next door certainly would have put additional distress on her.  I found a death notice that _could_  be hers.

She had so many people depending on her.  So sad to hear this, if really this is what has happened.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jan 6, 2017)

She did pass away I found her obituary. It has her picture and tells about her . 

here is the link:
http://www.galantefuneralhome.com/o...8593&cs=4c446f55a646021b8b3e3e5c3a052404&ap=1


----------



## Carla (Jan 6, 2017)

God rest her soul. How sad, really just in the prime of her life. It sure puts a lot of things into perspective here.
I had sent her a message 1/1 asking how she was and wishing her a Happy New Year. I thought maybe she got sick or someone in the family took ill.


----------



## Bettyann (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you, BlunderWoman, for finding and posting the obituary...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 6, 2017)

So very sorry to hear this. Rest in peace.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 6, 2017)

Sad news. 
Thank you to whoever let us know what happened.
She will be missed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2017)

Very sad news, rest peacefully dear Leslie, you'll be greatly missed and always loved. :rose: My condolences to her family.


----------



## Matrix (Jan 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear that we lost Leslie, may she rest in peace.  She was a good person who loved her animals, sympathy to her family.


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 6, 2017)

Way too young. Condolences to her family.


----------



## StillADreamer (Jan 6, 2017)

White light to her family and all her friends here.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2017)

How heartbreaking. Rest in peace, sweet lady!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 6, 2017)

This is so unbelievably sad. I hope that her family knows how much she was loved by the members of this forum. She will be missed.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm very sorry to learn of this, condolences to her family and may she be at peace.


----------



## deesierra (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you for posting her obituary, BlunderWoman, so that we can all put a beautiful face to the forum name Fureverywhere. To her family, my condolences. Rest in peace Leslie, you are with your critter family gone on before you :love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 6, 2017)

no callie did not pass away leslie passed away


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 6, 2017)

its her daughter emily


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jan 7, 2017)

fureverywhere said:


> its her daughter emily


 Hello Emily. I have sent you a private message. Please look in the right top corner of this page and you will be able to click on the message I sent you. (((((big hug)))))


----------



## ossian (Jan 7, 2017)

This is so very sad. My sincere condolences to the family.


----------



## Pam (Jan 7, 2017)

My sincere condolences. RIP.


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2017)

So sorry. RIP my friend.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2017)

So sorry to hear of this sad news. RIP' Dear fur everywhere


----------



## aeron (Jan 7, 2017)

Only been here a few weeks but in that short time she came over as a very nice person.  Horrible news.


----------



## Debby (Jan 7, 2017)

Her family and friends must be heartbroken and missing her terribly!  She seemed like a larger than life sort of person so there is a huge hole for them to get used to.  My condolences to all of them.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear this!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 7, 2017)

Such very sad news.  My condolences to you Emily and your family.  RIP Leslie.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 7, 2017)

Very sad to hear of her passing.

Always enjoyed reading her posts, I will miss her.

In my thoughts and prayers, Rest In Peace.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm so sorry to read this, my condolences to the family.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 7, 2017)

So sorry to read this just now. My condolences to her friends and family. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 7, 2017)

So sad to hear this new.  With my deepest sympathy to her family.  RIP fureverywhere, you will be missed.  :rose:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 7, 2017)

This was really sad news.  Feel so sorry for her family.  She will surely be missed by everyone.


----------



## maggiemae (Jan 7, 2017)

Oh my goodness, such sad news.  She was so young.  Prayers for her family.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2017)

fureverywhere said:


> no callie did not pass away leslie passed away



Emily, I'm so sorry to hear that your Mom has passed away, thanks for letting us know...hugs.  I wish the best for you and your family.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jan 7, 2017)

Just read this and also was surprised at the news.  It was very kind of her daughter to post the information - she was a frequent contributor and active member of this forum.  My condolences to her family.  She will be missed!


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 7, 2017)

sorry to hear, RIP Fur.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 7, 2017)

Dear Emily, thank you for letting us know and share your grief.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm so very sorry to hear of her passing Emily.  There are no words...


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 7, 2017)

Emily, I am so very sorry to hear this.  I am a fellow dog lover and always looked forward to her posts and pictures.  I will truly miss her.

Please accept my deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## jujube (Jan 7, 2017)

God's strength for her family.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow...just 54. I'm in and out poster here so don't know that many. But I hate to hear the news. I do remember reading her posts. May she RIP.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 7, 2017)

Very sad. One of the nicest on this board. Figures.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 7, 2017)

I'll certainly miss that lady. I've always opened her posts because she had something to say that interested me.

I often skip certain threads but NEVER  hers.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2017)

I didn't get a chance to interact with her but I'm sorry for the group members' loss. I know how it feels....the sense of loss is real.  I've lost Eons friends and Facebook friends.  One of those friends was from back in the Eons days and she would show up on FB every now and then. Because of that we didn't find out about her passing for about 3 months afterward and our group was in shock. Shortly after, another dear member passed.  It was nice of the family member to notify the group that Leslie (Fureverywhere) had passed away. May she Rest in Peace.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 7, 2017)

Emily I am so sorry, your Mum sent me a private message on the 14th and I was late answering it.  God Bless her.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 7, 2017)

Such heartbreaking news. I was concerned immediately when I noticed her missing but nobody said anything so I thought maybe I had missed something. Then when someone did mention her absence,my thought was "Uh oh." RIP Fur. Prayers for your family.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 7, 2017)

Stunned and saddened by the news. 

RIP fureverywhere and condolences to Ms Leslie's family.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey everyone, thanks for all the kind words and condolences. This is her son, Daniel. I absolutely will not lie, it's been rough, but everyone at home is doing better than I anticipated a mere 3 weeks after her passing. I am aware at how much she loved going to this forum, she loved to write and now had a gateway to share in a community of like minded and friendly people and engage in discussion about things she loved and things she wanted to know more about. You all helped her in some way, be it a nice chat or advice about any number of topics. Again, I would like to extend my thanks to you all. God Bless, and have a great 2017 and beyond.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you for posting, Daniel. My deepest sympathy to you and your family. She meant a lot to a lot of people here.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jan 8, 2017)

My very best wishes to you and your family Daniel I will keep you all in my thoughts. Thank you so much for sharing with us. She was loved here. I hope your future is bright and blessed


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks so much for your post Daniel. I am glad that the family is doing better. Leslie contributed so much to this forum. She is sorely missed. Wishing you and your family all the best.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2017)

fureverywhere said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for all the kind words and condolences. This is her son, Daniel. I absolutely will not lie, it's been rough, but everyone at home is doing better than I anticipated a mere 3 weeks after her passing. I am aware at how much she loved going to this forum, she loved to write and now had a gateway to share in a community of like minded and friendly people and engage in discussion about things she loved and things she wanted to know more about. You all helped her in some way, be it a nice chat or advice about any number of topics. Again, I would like to extend my thanks to you all. God Bless, and have a great 2017 and beyond.



Thanks Daniel, very sorry that you lost your Mom, and I hope you and your family have a good new year too.  Take care....hugs.


----------



## Stormy (Jan 8, 2017)

RIP fureverywhere and condolences to her husband and children


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks Daniel XX Jeannine


----------



## Bee (Jan 8, 2017)

Condolences to Fur's family, she will be missed by many.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Sad news...


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you, Daniel, for thinking of us.  We really DO miss her.  You and your family have my deepest sympathy, and my thoughts and prayers for peace in this very difficult time for you.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 9, 2017)

So sorry to hear this..


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 12, 2017)

Once again thank you everyone today i had school and when i went to the bathroom  i cried in the bathroom


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2017)

fureverywhere said:


> Once again thank you everyone today i had school and when i went to the bathroom  i cried in the bathroom


Big hugs, Emily.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 13, 2017)

More hugs from me too XX Jeannine


----------



## chic (Jan 13, 2017)

Hugs from me also. Your mother was a good friend.


----------



## Pam (Jan 13, 2017)

..and from me too, Emily. xx


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 13, 2017)

thank you all so much ladies


----------

